# Mixing Soap Bases from one supplier with FO's from another?



## jcso339 (Nov 5, 2009)

In all the studying that I have done, I see that WSP seems to have the best results with its soap bases and Peak has very good results with its FO's and EO's. 

Does anyone use the WSP soap base with Peak's fragrances?

This may seem like a silly or stupid question but I am serious about my endeavors in this and only desire the best results.

A friend of mine who has been doing this for about 7 yrs says do not mix the two. He says to stick with one supplier when it comes to soap bases and also only use their fragrances. This does not seem to make sense because most suppliers actually distribute for a much larger company so I don't see why it would make that great of a difference.

Please comment on this if you have any experiences whether it is good or bad. I would greatly appreciate it!!


----------



## jcso339 (Nov 5, 2009)

By the way, I have only used items from Hobby Lobby and Michael's to practice with and only for practice!!

My newest batches have been items from BrambleBerry and I am impressed with them, but soon to be buying in larger bulk and I can get better value from WSP and Peak. So thats why I made the earlier post.


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 5, 2009)

There's no problem; as long as you use a quality base and quality Fo's.


----------



## jcso339 (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks dagmar..I wouldn't think it would conflict. I plan on using only quality products. And thanks to this forum, I know where to shop!


----------



## Deda (Nov 5, 2009)

You got that advice from your 'experienced' friend? The same on that you're relying on for good council about selling your soap?

Please, slow down, learn what you're doing.  

If you want the best quality, and the lowest price take a look see at http://www.sficcorp.com/

You'll have to buy in bulk, but if you plan actually make money selling your soap you won't be able to buy your ingredients at retail prices.


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 6, 2009)

jcso339 said:
			
		

> Thanks dagmar..I wouldn't think it would conflict. I plan on using only quality products. And thanks to this forum, I know where to shop!



How do you know what's quality? People say loads of things, and like your 'experienced soaper' friend it can be far from right.
The point is, you have to find everything out for yourself, SMF is here for support; not to hand out all our knowledge on a silver plate.


----------



## carillon (Nov 7, 2009)

WSP is especially bad about saying to use their FO's with their bases.  Of course they want to give the impression that if you use a competitor's product with theirs you might not get good results.

I don't know of anyone who buys all of their supplies from just one source.  You really should try samples of EO's, FO's, and bases from several different sources to compare the quality and pricing.  Sure buying everything from one vendor is easy, but it doesn't mean you're getting the best product or pricing.


----------



## Mandarin (Nov 8, 2009)

I mix bases and fragrances all of the time.  It honestly never occured to me NOT to do it.  As was already mentioned, the key is quality bases and oils.


----------



## Deda (Nov 8, 2009)

carillon said:
			
		

> WSP is especially bad about saying to use their FO's with their bases.  Of course they want to give the impression that if you use a competitor's product with theirs you might not get good results.



I've never found that to be true.  Can you show us somewhere that WSP states that?


----------

